# need help with sound on tv



## declan2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

i got a tv today from my grandma its 

wharfedale 19inch hd tele

i use it for my xbox but sound isnt working im not really smart with stuff like thiss please help


----------



## declan2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

declan2011 said:


> i got a tv today from my grandma its
> 
> wharfedale 19inch hd tele
> 
> i use it for my xbox but sound isnt working im not really smart with stuff like thiss please help


note: its got a built in dvd player and i played a dvd and sound worked great but when i switch it over to xbox it plays no sound


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi declan2011


This may sound as a stupid question; Does your x-box have an audio output connected to the audio input of the t.v ?


----------

